
How to Make Your App 10 Times Better with 11 Lines of Code - teomoo
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/how-to-make-your-app-10-times-better-with-11-lines-of-code-b79e1bc5a655
======
ant6n
This is a bit of a click-bait heading; and it makes me click on the article.
But then the only thing I'm interested in is what those 10 lines of code are
(before reading anything). I scroll through, don't seem them, and loose
interest. I know this is a bit off-topic, but maybe getting people to click on
one's article isn't the most useful metric to optimize for.

